

OpenSUSE Is Now Available for Raspberry Pi - hanuca
http://news.softpedia.com/news/openSUSE-Is-Now-Available-for-Raspberry-Pi-381394.shtml

======
baldfat
Great to see OpenSUSE get onto the Pi. Seriously my favorite Server Distro. I
just wish more people would give OpenSUSE another serious look especially as a
server.

The ability to use the SUSE Build Service alone is worth it! It really is one
of the most powerful thing to come out of Linux the past decade and I see so
little traction.

[https://build.opensuse.org/](https://build.opensuse.org/) : The Open Build
Service (OBS) is a generic system to build and distribute packages from
sources in an automatic, consistent and reproducible way. It makes it possible
to release software for a wide range of operating systems and hardware
architectures. The OBS reference server, which we use to build our
distribution, currently has over 35.000 users that are building over 200.000
packages for 22 base distributions on 6 architectures.

------
stevenleeg
Has anyone noticed the sharp number of softpedia links getting posted around?

I'm not sure why, either, (unless it's just spamming on their part) as the
quality of content on the site is absolutely awful.

